# Best shoes for flat pedals?



## aLLboutLx (Aug 11, 2007)

Are there better shoes for flat pedals than others? I've just been using some nike running shoes, thanks.


----------



## Friesen (Apr 10, 2008)

I know my Indoor soccer shoes suck.I had to use them once. I prefer my New Balance.


----------



## BlueScreen (Oct 15, 2007)

Try skate or hiking shoes, since the soles are stiffer.


----------



## KevinBicycle (Mar 20, 2008)

Many skateboard shoes work great for MTN bicycling with platform or flat style bicycle pedals. 
I usually wear basketball shoes: Converse Chuck Taylor All Stars when using platform pedals.









I think shoe choice probably also has much to do with platform pedal features. traction pins, etc...


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

use skateboarding shoes. they are stiffer and have a grippier sole. they are fairly inexpensive if you dont care about how they look either. they are flat footed inside and on the bottom of the sole as well. running shoes tend to have tread and arc your foot too much. it gets awkward when riding. 

vans, DC, etnies, DVS to name a few.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Check out the 5.10 impacts. They have pretty much the stickiest soles available. Turn any flat pedal into "almost" clipless


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

Good hints here... Grippy, flat soles rule. If the sole is stiff, that helps pedalling. What shoe really works depends also on the pedal.

I personally run BMX style flat pedals and buy my FR/DH biking shoes at Wallmart. Inexpensive hikers do the trick for me. I go through one pair per summer. But at $30 or less that is Ok.


----------



## StompinStu (Apr 22, 2007)

Hikers or skateboard shoes work great. I rode trail running shoes last year, and my arches killed me. Ultimately though you should try to work up to SPD. That's where it's at!


----------



## bobcat150 (Mar 10, 2008)

The 5.10 Impacts are hands down the best shoes for a flat platform. The only complaint I've ever heard is that they grip the pedal _too_ well. I bought them and love them, great grip, but not too much; they hold even when they get wet. If you don't want to drop the extra money, any skater shoe, like Vans, works well as well, but they won't last as long.


----------



## aLLboutLx (Aug 11, 2007)

StompinStu said:


> Hikers or skateboard shoes work great. I rode trail running shoes last year, and my arches killed me. Ultimately though you should try to work up to SPD. That's where it's at!


Yeah I have some spd's but I wanna get better at biking and then start using clipless.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I wore some hiking shoes with my platforms one day and thought I lost some pins or something.......turned out that the aggressive treads of the hiking shoes SUCK for flats. I usually wear skate shoes and now will only wear skate or flat shoes....If I could get 5-10's or 661's in size 15 I would be wearing those.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

aLLboutLx said:


> Yeah I have some spd's but I wanna get better at biking and then start using clipless.


Sounds like you may be implying that SPD and clipless are two different things, so just to be clear: SPD = Clipless

"SPD" is one of many clipless designs available. Sounds counterintuitive, but that's the way it is.

Clipless meaning they do not use the old school 'toe clips' and instead use a cleat on the bottom of the shoe as the attachment point.

These are "toe clips"


----------



## tomsch (Apr 1, 2008)

I have an old pair of Vans that work perfect with my Welgos


----------



## aLLboutLx (Aug 11, 2007)

jeffj said:


> Sounds like you may be implying that SPD and clipless are two different things, so just to be clear: SPD = Clipless
> 
> "SPD" is one of many clipless designs available. Sounds counterintuitive, but that's the way it is.
> 
> ...


Oh, sorry about that, yeah I do know that they are both the same thing. I actually have clipless pedals that are spd but still nervous with them on, so I am going to wait until I get better at riding before I try them on the trail.


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

savagemann said:


> I wore some hiking shoes with my platforms one day and thought I lost some pins or something.......turned out that the aggressive treads of the hiking shoes SUCK for flats. I usually wear skate shoes and now will only wear skate or flat shoes....If I could get 5-10's or 661's in size 15 I would be wearing those.


Correct. Aggressive hikers won't work well. If you go for hikers you need to look at the soles. You want more the Sunday walkers. Low profile, soft sole. I guess we are all saying the same here anyway.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

i just rode with my wellgos and a a pair of etnies and they stuck better than im used to so i have to acctually pick up the foot to move around rater than sliding it around. So, sticks really good but i gotta get used to it.


----------



## McNewbie (Apr 5, 2008)

take a pedal off your bike and take it to the shoe store with you. see what shoe tread patterns match up properly with the pegs on the pedals.

i ride with $20 mossimo skate shoes from target.


----------



## Swass (Dec 17, 2007)

What about platforms on a 150 miler over 3 days? I have the 5.10's but wonder if Kokopelli Trail will kill me on platforms with all the epic climbs?


----------



## Swass (Dec 17, 2007)

No thoughts on an epic ride with platforms? Am I a dead man?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Swass said:


> No thoughts on an epic ride with platforms? Am I a dead man?


I used to do it all the time. You'll be fine.  It's all mental. Just ride and have fun = "epic".

Do look into the 5.10's. Very durable and stick like glue to most good pinned platforms. If you're concerned about weight, you might wanna reconsider. But then again, a true weight weenie would be riding clipped in.


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

Swass said:


> What about platforms on a 150 miler over 3 days? I have the 5.10's but wonder if Kokopelli Trail will kill me on platforms with all the epic climbs?


More likely clipless pedals would kill you on the downhills, if you aren't accustomed to them.

If you've been riding platforms, stick with the platforms. I don't think clipless would give you enough of an edge on the climbs to be worth thinking about.


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks like Rb and I were posting at the same time...


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't see why you would want a stiff shoe if its not a cleat shoe. I would prefer a less stiff shoe so I can maintain more of my foot in contact with the pedal. Also I would prefer a flatter tread pattern on the shoe.  The Converse look like a perfect shoe in that regard. Except I would also want velcro instead of laces. Sketchers has lots of velcro shoes but the tread pattern is not as flat as I like.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

Vans with waffle tread teamed with Tioga Surefoot MXPRO. Great combo. Tried the Five Ten's, they weren't for me.


----------



## timmyp (Jan 22, 2008)

world industries skate shoe $29.00 at shoe carnival the soles work great with platforms with pins


----------



## aLLboutLx (Aug 11, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> Vans with waffle tread teamed with Tioga Surefoot MXPRO. Great combo. Tried the Five Ten's, they weren't for me.


I might stop by the Vans Outlet and get a pair.


----------

